# ipod touch



## faby (4 Février 2008)

salut, j'ai 2 problèmes avec mon ipod touch

1. si je mets de la musique a partir d'un autre ordi sur le touch et qu'ensuite je veux ajouter la musique à partir de mon ordi, cela ne fonction pas. Pcq duand  l'ordi  fait la syntonisation, il efface toutes les chansons qu'il y avait déjà puis ajoute les nouvelles. c'est dérangeant pcq je dois toujours recommencer à zéro. je voudrais tout simplement ajouter des chansons sans effacer celles qui étaient déjà là.

2. Comment, je dois faire pour ajouter des vidéo clips sur mon ipod touch sans acheter sur itunes ??!! J'ai essayé par tous les moyens, mais je n'y arrive pas.


merci d'avance pour le coup de main.


----------



## Fractal (4 Février 2008)

On ne peut synchroniser un iPod qu'avec un seul PC, pour éviter le piratage.

Pour tes videos, tu dois les convertir en format iPod: Essaye le soft Visual Hub.


----------



## r e m y (4 Février 2008)

pour le point 1, je pense qu'il faut cocher la case indiquant qu'on veut gérer sa liste de musique sur l'iPOD de façon manuelle (et pas synchro automatique)

pour le point 2, tu ouvres ta video avec Itunes pour qu'elle soit bien présente dans la bibliothèque iTunes (selon le type de video elle se rangera soit dans Films, soit dans Clips video). Ensuite dans les options de l'iPOD tu coches "inclure les clips videos" et "les films"

Si ça ne marche pas, dans iTunes tu fais un clic-droit (ou CTRL Clic) sur la video et tu choisis dans le menu contextuel, "convertir pour iPod Touch/Iphone"


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2008)

Il y a un forum dédié à l'iPod. Comme je ne peux y transférer ce fil, je le ferme.


----------

